# Gelatinous goo over Basti eye



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone have any idea what's going on with this basti's eye? I've noticed moderate weight loss over the past couple weeks and went to pull it today and found this. Seems to be a gelatinous goo over her eye. Any ideas on treatment?


I realize the pic isn't the greatest, but it's closest I could get with it being in focus. You can see the milky discoloration to the eye.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

is it over the eye, or like inside the eye as with a human's cataract?


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Judy S said:


> is it over the eye, or like inside the eye as with a human's cataract?


It's on the outside of the eye.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

perhaps a drop of antibiotic opthalmic solution would do the trick...--maybe from a corneal scratch. Go to Dart Den, contact Dr. Frye...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The frog should be physically be a vet to determine if there has been a puncture to the eye. If there is a puncture then it may require enucleation to prevent the death of the frog. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Ed -- your opinion is always way more important than this noob--but I would've thought that taking the frog to the vet to be the first order of business...Here in MD the vets are required to see the animal...which can be problematic...but in this case, if the frog means something to you...ya gotta take it to a vet.... I've seen too many animals blind because of various things, and perhaps I'm wrong, but to my mind, frogs need both eyes to be able to accurately find their prey...


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you both, will heed your advice.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Judy S said:


> Thanks Ed -- your opinion is always way more important than this noob--but I would've thought that taking the frog to the vet to be the first order of business...Here in MD the vets are required to see the animal...which can be problematic...but in this case, if the frog means something to you...ya gotta take it to a vet.... I've seen too many animals blind because of various things, and perhaps I'm wrong, but to my mind, frogs need both eyes to be able to accurately find their prey...



It is, specifically, Life! If life matters than a vet is no problem! We must take the good with the bad. Sometimes our charges need care we are inept to provide!


----------

